# Do you use a dust mast when entering your loft?



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

*Do you use a dust mask when entering your loft?*

I'm just curious how many fanciers use a dusk mask and under what conditions. At all times, just when cleaning, or never.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

most of the time.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't but I should.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't when feeding but, I always do when cleaning.
Dave


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

i wear a respirator while cleaning


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i use one when i clean..


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

Years ago when my loft's had wood floors I used one when I scraped or cleaned nest boxes but now with wire floors and good air flow in the loft, I don't use one anymore. I clean every day and try to keep from having any dust buildup in the loft.


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

I wear one when scraping and cleaning loft.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

I use to, but stopped cuz i thought it was annoying  lol.


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Always when cleaning but neve when feeding. Sounds like what most people do.

Jim


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

If you look at a pigeon on the ground flapping his wings while backlit by the sun, you will see a cloud of dust arise around him, then settle fairly quickly.

That dust from the feathers is part of what you will be inhaling in a loft.

If there is dry poop around, you will be inhaling some particles of that.

Inhaling too many particles of a substance, depending on how dangerous that substance is, or too much of certain gases, will cause lung damage. Hence bakers get lung disease caused by yeast, coal miners get black lung. Anesthesiologists run the risk of inhaling toxic gases. And so on. Inhaling an infinitesimal amount of certain radioactive isotopes will ruin your day, permanently. So, factors involve how much, what kind and how toxic, over how long a period of time, interaction with other toxic substances, and your individual make-up.

Some or maybe all the dusts and gases and their effects may add up over time to cause some condition specific to an individual, and whether his acqauintances use a mask or not may be totally irrelevant, although their answers and opinions may be highly useful for others. 

I have cystic fibrosis, chronic lung disease, and severely limited lung function, and I don't feel threatened when handling the occasional pigeon rescue. But, who knows? At the end of the day, at the end or towards the end of my life, I'm the one who pays the price. (Plus my wife, for whom I wash dishes. Although an automatic dishwasher might be a cheaper and more attractive alternative to her, hold the thought occur to her, LOL). I would not go into someone's loft without a filter mask of some kind, though.

Here is a link to an old thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f87/odd-question-33084.html

Larry


----------



## Formidable1 (Jan 30, 2012)

When I started out a couple of years back, I didn't use anything. When I began racing, I started using a mask because there are a lot of dusk that can be breathe in.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Granny Smith said:


> I'm just curious how many fanciers use a dusk mask and under what conditions. At all times, just when cleaning, or never.


 No way to know how many fanciers there are, and how many of them use a dust mask. You might not be surprized to know that some fanciers smoke, are over weight, don't get enough excersize etc. So the real question should be, when in an enviroment where you will be inhaling dust of any kind, is it best to filter those contaminants from your lungs or just breath them in ? The answer depends on how much you value your lungs, and if you tend to do what is best for your health. Many pigeon fanciers do not wear protective gear, so it is not surprizing that some of these folks who have been exposed to the dust over a long period of time, have experienced lung damage. So what an intelligent person would do, who values his health, is to wear protective gear everytime they enter the loft. Those of you out there who are not protecting their lungs, some percentage of you will live long enough to regret not taking the time to protect yourself. 

http://www.pigeon-lung.co.uk/faq.html

http://www.pigeon-lung.co.uk/articlefiles/art_tonygrinsill.html

http://www.pigeonmania.com/pigeon-lung/


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I agree with Warren. Something as simple as wearing a mask can truly help you in the long run. It's easier to take the simple precaution now, instead of having to give your birds away in the future. I know I'd have a lot of free time on my hands if I had to give my birds away and honestly can't even think of what I'd do in my spare time


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

just wondering do people(like me) with no allergic reaction to the pigeon dust still needs to wear protective mask while cleaning or just being inside the loft?


kalapati
San Diego

http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/jview.htm





SmithFamilyLoft said:


> No way to know how many fanciers there are, and how many of them use a dust mask. You might not be surprized to know that some fanciers smoke, are over weight, don't get enough excersize etc. So the real question should be, when in an enviroment where you will be inhaling dust of any kind, is it best to filter those contaminants from your lungs or just breath them in ? The answer depends on how much you value your lungs, and if you tend to do what is best for your health. Many pigeon fanciers do not wear protective gear, so it is not surprizing that some of these folks who have been exposed to the dust over a long period of time, have experienced lung damage. So what an intelligent person would do, who values his health, is to wear protective gear everytime they enter the loft. Those of you out there who are not protecting their lungs, some percentage of you will live long enough to regret not taking the time to protect yourself.
> 
> http://www.pigeon-lung.co.uk/faq.html
> 
> ...


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

kalapati said:


> just wondering do people(like me) with no allergic reaction to the pigeon dust still needs to wear protective mask while cleaning or just being inside the loft?
> 
> 
> kalapati
> ...


It's your choice to wear or not, but as many have said, there may not be a problem now, but could become a problem after years of breathing the dust. Especially if you smoke, or around other lung contaminates, or irritants.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

kalapati said:


> just wondering do people(like me) with no allergic reaction to the pigeon dust still needs to wear protective mask while cleaning or just being inside the loft?
> 
> 
> kalapati
> ...


Kalapati,

You are asking a serious question, so I will try to answer in a serious manner. If you wait until you develope systems, then it's like waiting until damage is done before you take reasonable precautions. The whole idea behind wearing protective clothing, masks, etc. is to prevent an allergic reaction in the first place. Just like not taking up smoking, sure some people who smoke, may never develope serious health problems, but if you wait until health issues present themsevles, well it is like too late. So the best tip is not to start smoking in the first place. And by not inhaling pigeon dust in the first place, you greatly increase the odds of always having healthy lungs. If you don't wear protective gear, does that mean that you will develope lung issues, no....but should you take the chance ??


----------



## broodboy (Jun 22, 2010)

This is a issue I always wonder about, I mean I wear a dust mask when I am cleaning and I do lay awake at night sometimes wondering is having the these birds worth the risk, I have been around these birds now for 3 years and I have always off and on worried about this slightly, but I then go out and look at these birds and all that worrying goes out the window even more so when I think about when I finally get to compete and become competitive see the out come of my breedings. So I figure one of the best ways to get rid of some of the risk is to not overcrowd and to design our lofts wear they stay relatively clean on there own like wire floors, false roofs and wire bottom nest boxes, this is what I will be planning on building as soon as I get my money back to flowing. Just my opinion. But at the end of it all I always find piece in my Lord & Savior Jesus Christ, I always pray that he covers me and protect me in all situations of life, but I still take precautions be cause we are all human an not machines like I said this is just my opinion. 
Your friend in sport
Take Care.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

broodboy said:


> This is a issue I always wonder about, I mean I wear a dust mask when I am cleaning and I do lay awake at night sometimes wondering is having the these birds worth the risk, I have been around these birds now for 3 years and I have always off and on worried about this slightly, but I then go out and look at these birds and all that worrying goes out the window even more so when I think about when I finally get to compete and become competitive see the out come of my breedings. So I figure one of the best ways to get rid of some of the risk is to not overcrowd and to design our lofts wear they stay relatively clean on there own like wire floors, false roofs and wire bottom nest boxes, this is what I will be planning on building as soon as I get my money back to flowing. Just my opinion. But at the end of it all I always find piece in my Lord & Savior Jesus Christ, I always pray that he covers me and protect me in all situations of life, but I still take precautions be cause we are all human an not machines like I said this is just my opinion.
> Your friend in sport
> Take Care.


I am reminded of the story where there was a flood and this guy was trapped in his house. A rescue boat goes out to his home and they tell him to get in the boat but he says, I'm not worried the Lord will save and protect me. This happens again when the water reaches the 2nd floor, but again the man refuses help saying, I'm not worried the Lord will save and protect me. Finally the water is up to the roof and they send a rescue helicopter and they try to get him to climb up the rope, but yet again he says, I am not worried, the Lord will save me and protect me.

Finally the water covers the roof and he is torn from the roof carried down stream and he drowns. He gets to heaven and he says to the Lord, Lord, why didn't you save me ?! And the Lord says, well I sent out three rescue attempts but you refused all three. So, I guess the moral of the story is, we know about the dangers of inhaling pigeon dust. There are masks which can be worn, we can open our lofts more to allow more fresh air, and we can do things to avoid inhaling the dust. So my suggestion would be not to follow the line of thinking of the man who drowned. We know of the dangers, and there are ways to protect yourself. So, the wise man would use reasonable precautions, then there is no need to be concerned about it. 

Just the opinion of one who has lung disease, in part because I did not heed the warnings of others, and chose not to follow some simple common sense precautions.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Kalapati,
> 
> You are asking a serious question, so I will try to answer in a serious manner. If you wait until you develope systems, then it's like waiting until damage is done before you take reasonable precautions. The whole idea behind wearing protective clothing, masks, etc. is to prevent an allergic reaction in the first place. Just like not taking up smoking, sure some people who smoke, may never develope serious health problems, but if you wait until health issues present themsevles, well it is like too late. So the best tip is not to start smoking in the first place. And by not inhaling pigeon dust in the first place, you greatly increase the odds of always having healthy lungs. If you don't wear protective gear, does that mean that you will develope lung issues, no....but should you take the chance ??



my wife (an RN) advised me about this matter a long time ago and she even bought me a box of protective masks but i did not listen. now i have to start using it. 



kalapati
San Diego

http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/jview.htm


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

broodboy said:


> This is a issue I always wonder about, I mean I wear a dust mask when I am cleaning and I do lay awake at night sometimes wondering is having the these birds worth the risk, I have been around these birds now for 3 years and I have always off and on worried about this slightly, but I then go out and look at these birds and all that worrying goes out the window even more so when I think about when I finally get to compete and become competitive see the out come of my breedings. So I figure one of the best ways to get rid of some of the risk is to not overcrowd and to design our lofts wear they stay relatively clean on there own like wire floors, false roofs and wire bottom nest boxes, this is what I will be planning on building as soon as I get my money back to flowing. Just my opinion. But at the end of it all I always find piece in my Lord & Savior Jesus Christ, I always pray that he covers me and protect me in all situations of life, but I still take precautions be cause we are all human an not machines like I said this is just my opinion.
> Your friend in sport
> Take Care.


I've had birds for six years now and I went through the same thing. At first, the dust wasn't a big problem. But the coughing symptoms increased over the year. It wasn't until three years ago when I was helping a friend clean his 16' x 30' loft that I became very sick. I began coughing and wheezing for two weeks. I started to question myself if having pigeons was worth the health issues. But, it's like all pigeon men say "Once you're bitten with the pigeon bug, you'll have it for life." And it's true. Now I've changed a few things so that I can enjoy pigeons. The first thing is wear a dust mask. And you should invest in a good one. Don't just like get a box of masks you can toss after a few uses. Invest and get a good one. It'll cost extra money, but it's like acquiring birds. It's better to pay more for one good bird than get ten average ones. Another thing that I've done is limit my time by giving myself thirty minutes each time inside the loft. I've also limited the number of trips to the loft. Luckily for me, my brother is my partner and he takes care of the birds most of the time. He's not alergic, so he manages better then me. And the last thing is, to really limit the number of birds you have. I recently saw a fellow club member's loft and it was huge. He must have close to 200 birds and it begs the question "How does he go about cleaning it?" 

It goes back to an old saying that "Everything is good, in moderation that is."


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

Kal-El said:


> The first thing is wear a dust mask. And you should invest in a good one. Don't just like get a box of masks you can toss after a few uses. Invest and get a good one. It'll cost extra money, but it's like acquiring birds. It's better to pay more for one good bird than get ten average ones.


Can you provide a specific example of "a good one?"


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Granny Smith said:


> Can you provide a specific example of "a good one?"


I know 3M makes pretty good masks that auto body mechanics use when spray painting cars. Those run about $25 per. You can find those at most automotive parts stores. However, I've seen some masks recently that resemble bee keeper helmets. These new masks are equipped with a ventilation system that requires batteries to operate and a pexiglass shield. Talking to one of the guys who owns one, he said that the new masks run around $350 per.


----------

